# Sprinkler System



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

How hard is it to install a sprinkler system? Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi Nathan, Teetorbilt again. Let me know what you want to do with your yard and I will do my best to help you.
I am a believer in xeroscape which requires little, if any, water. It can also add security. Nothing like Mexican Spanish Bayonets under a window to make crooks go elsewhere. If you are insistant on the 'Yankee look' I can help you with that as well. 
Let me know. Steve


----------

